
Why do we get irritated with our travel mates? - NinaJZapala
http://ninajzapala.com/traveling-with-an-extrovert/
======
karmakaze
> Looks with their mouth instead of eyes; “Where are my keys?” “Did you see my
> keys?” “Did I leave them in the front door again?”

This drives me crazy. It's no harder to look than speak. Usually the
interruption is immediately followed up with "Oh here they are."

~~~
NinaJZapala
Spoken like someone who is a true introvert who thinks before they speak:)
Thanks for the read - Nina

